# WRI Fusion Mag with Ti K guides



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

I've got a WRI Fusion Mag with a Nail butt for sale today. Reason for sale is that I need some cash for a new boat, and this rod doesn't get used as much as it should. Rod is in great condition. Asking 550.00obo. No trades please. Will post more pics and answer any questions. Local pick up only in Buxton, NC or I can meet in Nags Head. 

-30.5" to the bottom of the trigger real seat
-Fuji Titanium TKWSG GUIDES
-3d Chevron wrapped by Nick at TW's Tackleshop in Nags Head, NC


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

she's got a nail butt as well


----------



## King Thomas (May 19, 2014)

I want it


----------



## King Thomas (May 19, 2014)

Where are you located


----------



## King Thomas (May 19, 2014)

Please contact me at 7572564231


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in Buxton, NC


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Got the nail tip?


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

No sir, sorry.


----------



## King Thomas (May 19, 2014)

Sorry AnthonyUSCG my phone was stolen but got it replaced you can call now


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

Rod is still availible


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

[POST REMOVED]

From the rules pinned to the top of the forum

...

4. No bumps. If people aren't interested, they aren't interested. The only way you can bump is to significantly lower your price.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Full length?


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

Poloman, yes it's full length.


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

Price drop to 475.00


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Remember folks, as per the rules no buying in PMs, if you want it you have to post up I will take it or well just best to do it right.


----------



## AnthonyUSCG (Nov 29, 2013)

Rod has been sold locally, please close. Thanks pier and surf!


----------

